Ask HN: What does new Linux Code of Conduct bring to the open source community? - classicsnoot
======
classicsnoot
[https://www.linuxfoundation.org/code-of-
conduct/](https://www.linuxfoundation.org/code-of-conduct/)

------
collyw
Nothing, looking at the replies to this thread.....

~~~
retrogradeorbit
Or is it chilling effect? No one dares say anything.

